# Reggae music



## Kords-Coop (Aug 17, 2013)

When I play reggae music in my coop my chicks calm down and go to sleep. It's the cutest thing! Does anyone else's chicks like music?


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

My hens lay better to classic country. I have a radio in the coop that stays on. A while back it got unplugged and within a couple days they all quit laying. A few days later I snapped the radio hadn't been on and plugged it back in. The next morning there was an egg. The next day a few more.
I'm still not 100% sure it was lack of music but I have kept the music playing ever since.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Mine seem to really enjoy it when I sing them hymns...they seem to pause in what they are doing, gather around and listen. When I am done, they slowly go back to what they were doing. It's kind of beautiful!


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

If I started singing they would quit laying for sure. Lol


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Yeah...I don't think it's my singing that soothes them.  It may just be morbid curiosity of what they see as my death throes and they are waiting around to see if I will taste good when I finally fall down in death!


----------



## Kords-Coop (Aug 17, 2013)

LittleWings said:


> My hens lay better to classic country. I have a radio in the coop that stays on. A while back it got unplugged and within a couple days they all quit laying. A few days later I snapped the radio hadn't been on and plugged it back in. The next morning there was an egg. The next day a few more.
> I'm still not 100% sure it was lack of music but I have kept the music playing ever since.


That's so awesome, I have 4 chicks. They are my first chickens, so I'm trying things out. But my chickens are definitely digging soothing reggae, I put on a faster song and they got up and started running around.


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Mine like country music!


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Bee said:


> Yeah...I don't think it's my singing that soothes them.  It may just be morbid curiosity of what they see as my death throes and they are waiting around to see if I will taste good when I finally fall down in death!


LOL!


----------



## Kords-Coop (Aug 17, 2013)

I guess I got some Rasta birds


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

You should start a reggae theme with names. Bob Marley's real name is "Nesta". What a cool name for a reggae chicken. Maybe Ziggy?


----------



## melaniebazzell (Jun 26, 2013)

YES!!!!!!!!!!! I play Bob Marley and Peter Tosh for them all of the time! It puts them in a relaxing trance and they sleep!!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

All I can envision is a rooster swaying to "No Woman, No Cry"....


----------



## melaniebazzell (Jun 26, 2013)

Pretty much!!!


----------

